# حب الشباب مرض بكتيري له فائدة



## ربيع عاطر (29 يوليو 2009)

ويعرف عن حب الشباب أنه مرض يصيب المسامات الصغيرة جدا الموجودة على سطح الجلد واللصيقة بالشعر، حيث يلتف حول كل مسام عدد من الغدد التي تفرز مكونا دهنيا وقائيا. 

وفي حال إنتاج كميات مفرطة من هذه الدهون تتعرض المسامات إلى الانغلاق وبالتالي توفر فرص نمو وانتشار بكتيريا بروبيوني. 
وتتسبب الإفرازات الكيماوية التي تنتجها البكتيريا في التهابات جلدية، وهو ما يؤدي لاحقا إلى ظهور البقع الملتهبة التي تعرف بحب الشباب. 










يقول العلماء: إن البكتيريا التي تسبب حب الشباب يمكن أن تحمي المتعرضين لها من الالتهابات المرضية المختلفة، والأورام السرطانية، في مراحل الحياة اللاحقة. 


ويرى العلماء أن وجود هذه الجراثيم، التي تعرف علميا باسم بكتيريا بروبيوني، له تأثير إيجابي على جهاز المناعة، إذ يحفزه حتى يصبح أكثر فاعلية في التعامل مع الالتهابات والأمراض التي قد يتعرض لها الجسم لاحقا. 



ويبدو أن بكتيريا بروبيوني تنشط فاعلية بعض أنواع كريات الدم البيضاء التي لها دور أساسي في استجابات جهاز المناعة لمخاطر الالتهابات والأمراض المختلفة. 



وهذا الكريات متخصصة في محاربة البكتيريا والفيروسات، ويمكن أيضا أن تكون فعالة في مواجهة الخلايا السرطانية. 


وتقول الدكتورة آن ايدي، من مركز بحوث الجلد في جامعة ليدز، إن هناك دلائل تشير إلى أن خلايا الجلد المتسرطنة أقل شيوعا عند من تعرض للإصابة ببكتيريا حب الشباب. 






وقد أثبت العلماء أن بكتيريا بروبيوني يمكن أن تنشط قبل فترة البلوغ بكثير، بل بينت البحوث أن بعض الأطفال بعمر السادسة يمكن أن يصابوا ببكتيريا حب الشباب. 


ويأمل الفريق العلمي برئاسة الدكتورة ايدي، الذي ينشر بحثه في مجلة Microbiology Today ، في تطوير نوع من الفحوص يمكن من خلالها التنبؤ بقرب وقوع الإصابة بهذه البكتيريا حتى يصبح أمر معالجتها أسهل. 


لكنها تتفق مع القول بأن معالجة حب الشباب، الذي يمكن أن يتسبب في بعض الحالات بتشويه الوجه، يمكن أن يكون له تأثير سلبي من جوانب أخرى. 


وتقول إن حب الشباب ربما كان الثمن الذي يمكن أن يدفع للحصول على جهاز مناعة قوي وقادر على مكافحة أمراض أخطر في الحياة اللاحقة، وخصوصا الأورام السرطانية.


----------



## Abo Fares (30 يوليو 2009)

ربيع عاطر قال:


> وتقول إن حب الشباب ربما كان الثمن الذي يمكن أن يدفع للحصول على جهاز مناعة قوي وقادر على مكافحة أمراض أخطر في الحياة اللاحقة، وخصوصا الأورام السرطانية.


 


الله يحمينا جميعاً بحِماه..... ربما هو ثمن يحمي من الأمراض والخطيرة...... سبحان الله....
 ولكنه في الوقت نفسه ليس بالثمن البخس، فهو يؤثر بشكل مباشر على المظهر الخارجي للشاب في مقبل عمره.... وأعتقد أن الكثير من الشباب لم يتخلص من آثاره حتى عند سر متقدم، لا أعرف لماذا، ربما بسبب اللعب بهذه الحبوب؟؟ :81:، الله أعلم.....


إضافة صغيرة بعد إذنكم

حب الشباب = acne












موضوع مفيد حقيقةً، جزاك الله خيراً......

​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (30 يوليو 2009)

اتفق مع هذا الرأى فإن الله تعالي لم يخلق شيئا عبثا ، ولا لمجرد ارهاق العباد ، بل كل شيئ عنده بمقدار ، وهوتعالي أعلم بمصالح خلقه قال تعالي :
"أَلَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ (14) " الملك
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل ، وأنت تطرق دربا متميزا وجديدا علي أكثرنا ، وتطلعنا علي الجديد فيه ، بارك الله فيك .وننتظر جديدك دوما.


----------



## ابوهشوم (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمه موضوع مفيد وجميل


----------



## eng.mor (30 يوليو 2009)

> *ويرى العلماء أن وجود هذه الجراثيم، التي تعرف علميا باسم بكتيريا بروبيوني، له تأثير إيجابي على جهاز المناعة، إذ يحفزه حتى يصبح أكثر فاعلية في التعامل مع الالتهابات والأمراض التي قد يتعرض لها الجسم لاحقا.
> *


أتوقع أن جهاز المناعة سيتنشط في حال تعرض الجسم لهجوم جرثومي بغض النظر عن نوع الجرثوم ، سواء كان عن طريق حب الشباب أو غيره


----------



## أبو نادر (30 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله....

سبحان الذي يجعل من الضر نفعا ومن المييت حيا

الشر المحض غير موجود ورب ضارة نافعة...

شكرا للموضوع الجميل......*


----------



## ربيع عاطر (30 يوليو 2009)

> أتوقع أن جهاز المناعة سيتنشط في حال تعرض الجسم لهجوم جرثومي بغض النظر عن نوع الجرثوم ، سواء كان عن طريق حب الشباب أو غيره


 
نحن لا نتكلم عن نشاط جهاز المناعة بل عن قوته ، فجهاز المناعة ينشط بمجرد التعرض لأي جسم غريب ،، وهذا أمر بديهي


الجسم يكون أجسام مضادة نوعية لمقاومة الضرر وعند تعرضه للضرر نفسه مرة أخرى تتشكل استجابة سريعة وقوية بفضل خلايا الذاكرة القادرة على تذكر مولد الضد .


أما في هذه الحالة فالأمر مختلف إذ تبين الدراسة أن مقاومة البكتيريا المسببة لحب الشباب تؤدي إلى تقوية جهاز المناعة ككل


----------



## ربيع عاطر (30 يوليو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> إضافة صغيرة بعد إذنكم​
> حب الشباب = acne​
> 
> 
> ...


 
إضافة مفيدة ، جُزيت خيراً


بشكل عام يجب عدم اللعب بهذه الحبوب وخاصة الملتهبة منها

لأن اللعب بها يؤدي إلى انتشار الالتهاب في مساحة أكبر
كما أن الضغط عليها يساعد البكتيريا على التوغل داخل الجلد بشكل أكبر .

مما يؤدي إلى حدوث المزيد من الالتهابات، وتصبح الفترة اللازمة للشفاء أطول


----------



## كونى عائشة (30 يوليو 2009)

a.mak قال:


> اتفق مع هذا الرأى فإن الله تعالي لم يخلق شيئا عبثا ، ولا لمجرد ارهاق العباد ، بل كل شيئ عنده بمقدار ، وهوتعالي أعلم بمصالح خلقه قال تعالي :
> "أَلَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ (14) " الملك
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل ، وأنت تطرق دربا متميزا وجديدا علي أكثرنا ، وتطلعنا علي الجديد فيه ، بارك الله فيك .وننتظر جديدك دوما.



سبحان الله اول مرة اعرف فائدة حب الشباب


----------



## ابن العميد (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## ربيع عاطر (30 يوليو 2009)

(إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر )


نسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## Ayman (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .................
معلومات جديدة علي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (30 يوليو 2009)

بورك فيكي ....
وجزاكي الله خير


----------



## بنار اسيا (30 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم على المعلومات القيمة
كتبها الله من ميزان حسناتكم
موفقين


----------



## إستشاري (30 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده ..........سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mustafasas (30 يوليو 2009)

a.mak قال:


> اتفق مع هذا الرأى فإن الله تعالي لم يخلق شيئا عبثا ، ولا لمجرد ارهاق العباد ، بل كل شيئ عنده بمقدار ، وهوتعالي أعلم بمصالح خلقه قال تعالي :
> "أَلَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ (14) " الملك
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل ، وأنت تطرق دربا متميزا وجديدا علي أكثرنا ، وتطلعنا علي الجديد فيه ، بارك الله فيك .وننتظر جديدك دوما.



فعلا لا اجد تعليقا افضل من هذا التعليق ان الله لم يخلق شيئا عبثا او لمجرد ارهاق العباد و جزا الله خير صاحب التعليق و صاحب الموضوع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 يوليو 2009)

والله كنت حاسس ان حب الشباب مفيد


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 يوليو 2009)

وجزاكم الله كل الخير على كل هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## هنو هيمة (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا تطلعنا على كل جديد


----------



## magdygamal_8 (30 يوليو 2009)

اللي أعرفه عمليا أن حب الشباب يصاب به الشباب غير المتزوج وبعد الزواج يشفى منه تماما
إذا العلاقه مرتبطة بالزواج وهرموناته التي تتغير بعد الزواج


----------



## ابو محمود (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكوره الاخت ربيع عاطر على الموضوع
وجزاك الله خيرا
وحفظ الامه الاسلاميه من الامراض


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (30 يوليو 2009)

كل الخير من عند الله فما يصاب به الأنسان هو خير له .
حتى الأمراض التي تصيبنا فهي تكفير لنا عن اخطائنا و محوُ لزنوبنا و هذا خير لنا 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## أميرالبحار (30 يوليو 2009)

فعلا الشباب ثروة حتى في حب الشباب

بس زواجهم شوي لغية ما تحصل على الكمية المطلوبة

تحياتي


----------



## عرااااقية (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اختي العزيزة وبارك الله بكي 
لاحظت ان اكثر مواضيعكي هي مواضيع طبيه وهذا شي رائع هل انتي اختصاص هندسة او طب وشكرا جزلا على مجهودكي الرائع


----------



## pery (30 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله ربنا يباركلكم


----------



## ربيع عاطر (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا

ولا نملك إلا أن نقول: سبحان الله العظيم ، لم يخلق شيئاً عبثاً فلكل شيء حكمة وهدف 


بالنسبة لهذا التعليق:



> اللي أعرفه عمليا أن حب الشباب يصاب به الشباب غير المتزوج وبعد الزواج يشفى منه تماما
> إذا العلاقه مرتبطة بالزواج وهرموناته التي تتغير بعد الزواج


 
فهو اعتقاد خاطئ ،كما يقول الطب، حيث أن الزواج يحدث عادة في منتصف العشرينات وهو نفس السن الذي يبدأ فيه حب الشباب في الاختفاء والشفاء. والله أعلم


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على تلك المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## راكين-هندسة (30 يوليو 2009)

زادكم الله في العلم درجات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أختي الكريمة*
* موضوع مفيد*
جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## تولين (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## المهندس (31 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله ..

يعطيك العافية على المواضيع المفيده ..
والردود و التعليقات أثرت المعلومات ..

تحياتي


----------



## احمد عامر111 (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااا على الموضوع ومعلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## حسام عبدالله (31 يوليو 2009)

معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## mahmoud abdel hadi (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكورة معلومات قيمة
وأسأل الله أن يبعد عنا جميع الأمراض


----------



## eng_royida (31 يوليو 2009)

جزيت خيرا على المووضووع المميز


احترامي لكـ


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً اختي الكريمة

لي استفسار اختي اعرف ان حب الشباب يظهر في الوجة وفي الكتفين وفي الظهر ان كان هذا صحيح

مممكن اختي تفسر لي ظهور حب تحت الجلد في منطقة الظهر في وسط حب الشباب بيكون مألم وبعدها بأيام يخرج خارج الجلد ويختفي


----------



## ربيع عاطر (31 يوليو 2009)

أشكركم على الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع ولا عجب في ذلك فطالما أقلقت هذه الحبوب الشباب والشابات 
ولم يكن لهذا الأمر فائدة معروفة :57: ​ 

(والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون) ​



مصابيح الهدى قال:


> مممكن اختي تفسر لي ظهور حب تحت الجلد في منطقة الظهر في وسط حب الشباب بيكون مألم وبعدها بأيام يخرج خارج الجلد ويختفي




الذي فهمته من استفسارك أن الحب الذي تقصدين هو شكل من أشكال حب الشباب


إذ أنّ النوع الأساسي من البثور يسمى (Comedon) وهو تضخم وانسداد في الجريب المحتوي على الشعر.


وهناك أنواع أخرى من بثور حب الشباب وتصنف كما يلي:
- (Papules) بثور ملتهبة صغيرة، لونها وردي وتكون أحياناً صلبة ومؤلمة عند اللمس.

- (Pustules) بثور لها رؤوس مليئة بالصديد أو القيح ويكون لونها أحمر في القاعدة.

- (Nodules) عقد وبثور كبيرة وتكون مؤلمة وصلبة وهي عميقة في الجلد.

- تكيسات (Cysts) بثور عميقة مؤلمة وتحتوي على صديد.




آمل أن تكوني قد حصلت على ما تطلبين 


وربما تكون معرفتك بهذا الموضوع أفضل مني لأنني لست طبيبة جلدية :84:


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## فد اسم (1 أغسطس 2009)

_جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المفيد_


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (1 أغسطس 2009)

ربيع عاطر قال:


> وربما تكون معرفتك بهذا الموضوع أفضل مني لأنني لست طبيبة جلدية :84:​


​ 










بالعكس اختي حضرتك معرفتك اكبر واشمل بكتيييير جزاك الله خيراً 

وشكراً لحضرتك وإدارة الملتقى على هذا القسم الممتع





ذكرني ببرنامج العلم والإيمان لـ د/ مصطفى محمود


----------



## المعتز بالله (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ..

معلومات رائعة فعلا ..


----------



## ربيع عاطر (29 أغسطس 2009)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

علي محمد يوسف - فد اسم - مصابيح الهدى - المعتز بالله

أشكركم على مشاركتكم


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكي


----------



## ميادة (20 يونيو 2010)

سبحان الله هو صحيح حب الشباب مزعج واحيانا يصل الي درجة البشاعه في الوجه وخاصة في مرحلة الشباب ويمكن كمان يترك اثار في الوجه بس سبحان الله له فوائد عظيمه جزاكم الله كل خير علي الموضوع المفيد


----------



## thebest2010 (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
الموضوع رائع 
يواسي اصحاب حب الشباب


----------

